# Netflix: Staffel 3 von Stranger Things stellt Zuschauerrekord auf



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Netflix: Staffel 3 von Stranger Things stellt Zuschauerrekord auf*

						Seit dem 4. Juli ist auf Netflix die von vielen Fans sehnlich erwartete Staffel 3 von "Stranger Things" verfügbar. Innerhalb der ersten Tage haben dabei mehr Zuschauer die beliebte Mystery-Serie geschaut, als jede andere Serie oder jeden Film auf der Streaming-Plattform im selben Zeitraum.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Netflix: Staffel 3 von Stranger Things stellt Zuschauerrekord auf*


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Juli 2019)

Habe heute die letzte Folge der 3. Staffel geschaut.

Einfach eine tolle Serie. 
Spannung, nostalgische Sounds, gute effekte, Emotionen ohne Ende. 
Eine der wohl besten Serien die ich in meinem Leben bis jetzt sehen konnte...... 

Nur game of thrones hat mich mehr begeistert.... Breaking bad etwa auf einer Stufe..... Aber alles miteinander schwer zu vergleichen.


Jedenfalls: werd noch nicht gesehen hat: anschauen - es wird mit jeder Folge spannender.


----------



## Grobiii (9. Juli 2019)

Zuschauerzahlen sagen nicht wirklich etwas über die Qualität einer Serie oder eines Films aus, gerade bei Flatrate Streaminganbietern wie Netflix. Da schauen viele einfach alles weil sie können uns es nichts extra kostet. Selbe Spiel gab es bei Birdbox schon. Ansonsten ist ST sicher nicht schlecht, dennoch finden einige die 3. Staffel eher schwächer. 

Selber fand ich den Anfang noch recht interessant, aber spätestens als die Russen als Bösewichte ins Spiel kamen, und klar war das die Menschen durch Dünger und Co. zu einer Blubbermasse des Monsters werden....sorry...Nostalgie und Co. und oder her, das ist 0815.


----------



## Mia-Grace-Miller (9. Juli 2019)

Bei Game of Thrones habe ich zwar irgendwann aufgehört, aber vielleicht sollte ich noch einmal die Zeit investieren. Obgleich diese Beziehungskisten hin und her dann irgendwann doch anstrengend waren.


----------



## mylka (10. Juli 2019)

ich fand die 3 staffel sehr schwach.

man weiß noch immer nicht, welchen antrieb das böse hat. alle menschen vernichten und dann? finde ich sehr einfallslos

dazu noch 100te russen, die auf USA boden eine riesen unterirdische anlage bauen..... ja klar.

und welchen antrieb haben die russen eigentlich. das vieh macht mir nicht den anschein, als ob man es steuern könnte, also töten sie sich damti selbst

die kinder hätte man komplett weglassen können. 

die 2 erwachsenen hätten die serie auch alleine bewältigen können.
sie kommen alleine auf eine spur
sie finden alleine den russen
sie gehen dann zu "bold eagle"
gerade mal der zahnlose sagt ihnen den weg bzw fragt seine freundin nach der zahl. das hätte man auch einfach auslassen können und sie suchen den weg selbst bzw der russe hat es ihnen gesagt
und das tor schließt sowieso die frau alleine

und weil das alles so einfallslos war kommt am ende auch noch ein cliffhanger, der garantiert auf eine 4 staffel hinausläuft

mMn hätten sie es nach der 2 staffel beenden sollen. die 4 gebe ich mir auf keinen fall


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juli 2019)

Habe gestern Abend Staffel 3 beendet und bin restlos begeistert.
Ich hatte zu Anfang garnicht viel erwartet, da ich Staffel 2 schon nicht mehr so gut fand wie Staffel 1.
Und dann hauen die tatsächlich so nen Kracher raus.


----------



## thrustno1 (10. Juli 2019)

Würde man eine Serie mit dem Thema der SCP Foundation machen garantiere ich noch Höhere Rekorde.


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2019)

Ist auch mega spannend, noch besser als die ersten beiden schon sehr guten Staffeln.

MfG


----------



## Bongripper666 (10. Juli 2019)

4. Staffel ist bestätigt, ich freue mich darauf.


----------



## sesharim (10. Juli 2019)

bei dem cliffhanger war schon klar das da ne 4. staffel kommen muss. Ich hoffen nur das die Truppe zusammen bleibt und nich einer von der serie abspringt sind ja alle noch recht jung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Juli 2019)

mylka schrieb:


> ich fand die 3 staffel sehr schwach.
> 
> man weiß noch immer nicht, welchen antrieb das böse hat. alle menschen vernichten und dann? finde ich sehr einfallslos
> 
> ...


Geht mir auch so. Staffel 1 und 2 fand ich super. Die 3. Staffel war aber wirklich schwach. Und voller Logik Fehler (wie können Russen IN America eine Basis bauen, wo sind die alle hin usw.) 
Hinzu kommt das Zuviel Teenie liebe Probleme drin sind.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Habe gestern Abend Staffel 3 beendet und bin restlos begeistert.
> Ich hatte zu Anfang garnicht viel erwartet, da ich Staffel 2 schon nicht mehr so gut fand wie Staffel 1.
> Und dann hauen die tatsächlich so nen Kracher raus.


Geht mir auch so und der 80iger Steven King/ ES flair kommt in der Staffel besonders zur Geltung. Es gab auch sehr viele lustig aber auch ecklige/ gruselige Momente. Der Gesamtmix passt einfach an der Stelle perfekt. Und ja, zu der Zeit waren die Russen das non plus ultra, der super Feind. Niemand anders würde da an der Stelle in Frage kommen. Was die eigentlich genau wollen wird sich sicherlich in Staffel 4 offenbaren, da kann man aktuell nur mutmaßen. Ich freue mich sehr auf die neue Staffel, selten habe ich eine Serie so durchgesuchtet wie die aktuelle 3. Staffel von Stranger Things. 

MfG


----------



## mylka (13. Juli 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt das Zuviel Teenie liebe Probleme drin sind.



das war die ersten 2 folgen wirklich sehr anstrengend. hätte fast schon abgebrochen, aber dann ging zum glück die action los

die hälfte der kinder nervt einfach nur noch.
sogar 11.... welchen sinn hatte die eigentlich? wie ich schon sagt hätten es die erwachsenen auch selber bewältigen können!

11 kam mir sehr erzwungen vor..... wir müssen jetzt szenarien schaffen in denen sie ihre kräfte einsetzen kann........ 
wie gesagt, den kompletten handlungsstrang der kinder kann man rausschneiden und man käme zum selben ende


----------



## DaStash (13. Juli 2019)

mylka schrieb:


> das war die ersten 2 folgen wirklich sehr anstrengend. hätte fast schon abgebrochen, aber dann ging zum glück die action los
> 
> die hälfte der kinder nervt einfach nur noch.
> sogar 11.... welchen sinn hatte die eigentlich? wie ich schon sagt hätten es die erwachsenen auch selber bewältigen können!
> ...


SPOILER!!!!





Bei Elfi ist doch gerade im Hinblick zum Schluss interessant dass sie keine Kräfte mehr hat was sicherlich sehr spannend für die vierte Staffel sein wird.

MfG


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Juli 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> SPOILER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sie sagte doch zu Hopper das ihr Akku leer ist. Akkus kann man wieder aufladen. Also ich bin 100% sicher in der 4. Staffel hat sie ihre Kräfte wieder. Wäre das nicht der Fall könnte man ihre Rolle gleich komplett streichen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juli 2019)

Dann warne ich auch mal vor....* SPOILER incoming*.




Vorallem geht in der Serie ohne Elfies Hilfe mal so garnichts.
Elfie regelt das Ende von Teil 1 und Teil 2, und auch in Teil 3 hätte es Tode der Hauptakteure gegeben wenn sie nicht da wäre.
Ohne Elfie bräuchte man viel viel viel mehr Waffen in der Serie.^^


----------

